# please help with my ignition coil!



## lancecamper (Jun 2, 2014)

So I have recently purchased a lance camper with a factory generac lp generator in it. The ignition coil has just gone out and lance, generac and everyone else has told me they no longer make parts for these generators and basically it is junk. I need a new (089049 part number) ignition coil. If I really cannot get one of these is there anyone who can rebuild mine? Any help would be greatly appreciated. 





Also I have probably called 30 places that list they sell it on the internet and everyone says oh it looks like that part has been discontinued. I have been on this or 2 months and cannot find one.​


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't think ignition coils can be rebuilt. Take it to NAPA and they might be able to match it up with another one on their shelf.


----------

